# أحب.....من دين آخر  +للنقاش+



## GogoRagheb (8 فبراير 2009)

*






أحب شاب من دين آخر
الكاتب: القمص مرقص عزيز خليل

كتبت فتاة إلى أحدى المجلات تعرض مشكلتها فقالت: أنا فتاة في الثامنة عشرة من عمري، ابتدأت منذ أربع سنوات أحب شاباً من دين آخر، حاولت نسيانه منذ أول شهر في حبي له ولم أستطع، لأن الحب فوق إرادتي، وبالرغم من أنه سافر إلى أوربا بعيداً عني ليكون مستقبله وهذه هي السنة الثالثة لوجوده بعيداً عني، إلا أنى مازلت أحبه أكثر من السابق.
عندما ألتقي به مدة أسبوعين كل سنة يزداد حبنا أكثر.. لو كانت هذه العلاقة مجرد مراهقة لنسى أحدنا الآخر من أول سنة، لكن لأن حبنا قوى استمر ومازال مستمراً حتى الآن. مشكلتنا الوحيدة هي في المجتمع الذي لا يقبل أن يزوجني منه أو يزوجه منى. إني أصغر فتاة في عائلتي، وأمل عائلتي معلق بي، ويعتبرونني الفتاة الطيبة الـقلب المجتـهـدة المتعـلمـة المحـبة لأهـلي، ولا أعرف ما سيحدث لو عرفوا أنى أريد أن أتزوج من غير ديني؟!
هل هذه أنانية منهم أو مني؟ وما ذنبنا أن كنا مختلفين في الدين؟ لماذا يستمر هذا حتى الآن ونحن في عصر التطور والتكنولوچيا؟! في القرن العشرين وصل الناس إلى القمر، ولكن مجتمعي ما زال يتجاهل عواطف الإنسان.. لا تقولوا: حاولي نسيانه، فهذا من المستحيلات. وأعتقد أن أربع سنوات مدة كفيلة بأن تجعل روحي غلافاً لروحه، وكفيلة بأن تجعلني أضحي بأهلي ومجتمعي في سبيل العيشة مع حبيبي ومع سعادتي. ضعوا أنفسكم في مكاني، واعرفوا أن الحب فوق طاقة الإنسان، لقد أتعبت هذه المشكلة كثيرين من الناس، ولكم شكري على مساهمتكم في حل قضيتي ولن أنسى فضلكم.... (الحائرة ما بين النار والمياه)
وكان رد المجلة هو: 
أول ما أقوله ليك أننا لا نقدر أن نبني سعادتنا على أشلاء سعادة غيرنا، خصوصاً إذا كان هذا الغير من أهلنا الذين نحبهم. فإذا رأيت أمك أو أباك مريضين بسبب زواجك من هذا الشخص، أو إذا رأى هو أباه أو أمه مريضين بسبب زواجه منك، فسوف تصطدم سعادتكما بأنكما حطمتما سعادة غيركما، فيصيبكما النكد الذي يعكر عليكما.
وصحيح أن الزواج مسألة فردية، لكنه أيضاً صناعة المجتمع كله، والمجتمع العائلي يساعد على استمرار الزواج وحل المشاكل بين الزوجين، خصوصاً في بدء الحياة الزوجية، فإذا حدث أنك اختلفت مع زوجك ـ وهذا لابد أن يحدث ـ ولم تكن عائلتك موافقة على زواجك منه فأنهم لن يمدوا لكما يد المساعدة ليستمر الزواج، بل سيحاولان قدر ما يستطيعان أن يحطماه ويضعا نهاية له.
إن كل فتاة تحلم باليوم الذي تلبس فيه فستان الزفاف ليسلمها أبوها إلى عريسها وسط فرحة الأهل والأصدقاء ـ فهل سيتحقق ليك هذا الحلم؟! وهل سيسلمك أبوك لعريسك؟! وهل سيشاركك أحباؤك يوم فرحك؟!
وهناك نقطة أخرى:
أنك لا تدركين مقدار الاختلاف في خلفيتكما. وكلما امتدت بكما الحياة الزوجية ازدادت هذه الاختلافات ظهوراً ووضوحاً، فإن كان الشخصان اللذان يتزوجان من خلفية متشابهة يلاقيان متاعب في اختلافاتهما، فكم يكون الحال بالنسبة لكما؟! إن ما تقدسينه أنت لا يقدسه هو، والعكس صحيح. إن اختلاف الدين بين الزوجين أساس اختلافات كبيرة للغاية في ممارسة الحياة واتخاذ القرارات.
وأحب أن أشير إلى نقطة أخرى ماذا عن أولادكما؟! إنك تحبين أن تنشئي أولادك على دينك، ويحب هو أن ينشيء أولاده على دينه، وهذا شيء طبيعي بالنسبة لكل منكما. لكن عند التنفيذ ستجدانه مصدر متاعب لا حصر لها بالنسبة لكما.
ثـم أقـول إن الـديـن لا يقبـل هـذا الـذي تفعلينه باسم الحب، ولو كان هذا الذي تفعلينه يتفق مع رأي السماء لباركت السماء هذا الحب، إنني أخاف عليك وأخاف على حبيبك. وهذه العلاقة التي تسمينها حباً تحتاج إلى ما يؤكد أنها (الحب) الذي من عند الله. لقد ارتبطتما بعاطفة يقف المجتمع ضدها، وأنت تحسين بالعناد إزاء المجتمع، وتشعرين بالاضطهاد الواقع عليك منه، ولذلك تتمسكين بتلك العلاقة، مع أنك لا تلتقين بحبيبك إلا مدة أسبوعين من كل سنة ـ فهل هذا هو التعرف الذي يصنع حباً؟!
تقولين إنك تحبينه. إن الحب يعني التوافق الكامل في الفكر والدوافع والآمال والطموح. الحب هو علاقة بين شخصين تجمعهما أمور متشابهة أكثر من الأمور المختلفة. إنني أخاف أن يكون ارتباطك بهذا الشاب مجرد تعلق عاطفي لا يسنده العقل، نصيحتي اليك وإلى كل من يشابهك في التفكير، أن تعيدوا تفكيركم عشرات المرات قبل بدء ارتباط حب مثل هذا، لأن احتمالات تحطيمه أكبر جداً من احتمالات استمراره. ولو سنحت لك الفرصة لتسألي فتاة جازت نفس ظروفك، فستقدم لك نصيحة مشابهة لهذا الذي قلته لك، ولكن من شفتين تقطران بالمرارة والندم... أيتها الابنة الجريحة ما بين النار والمياه اطفىء نيران حبك بمياه التعقل وضبط النفس.
من هو المؤمن (المؤمنة) الذي يصلح لي كزوج (كزوجة)؟!
يقيناً أنه لا يمكن أن يصلح كل مؤمن لكل مؤمنة، وأعود فأكرر أن الرب يقود المؤمن الحقيقي إلى شريكة الحياة المختارة من لدنه "أعلمك وأرشدك الطريق التى تسلكها. أنصحك عيني عليك" (مز 32:8). ومع ذلك فهناك مميزات أكيدة لابد من مراعاتها وأنت تطلب أرشاد الله. إن دراستنا لعدد غير قليل من الأزواج السعداء ترينا أن أفضل شريك للحياة هو الشخص.
* الذي تشعر بالسعادة في وجودك معه.
* الذي يشاركك اهتمامك وطموحك.
* الذي تعجب بشخصيته وصفاته.
* الذي تربـى في بيــــئـة وحضـارة كـالبيـئة والحـضــارة التي تربيت فيها.
* الذي يسهل عليك قبول مقاييس وأسلوب حياته.
* الذي يتقارب معك في المستوى العلمي والتفكير العقلي حتى تتأكد من الاستمتاع بمشاركته في أفكارك وأحاديثك.
* الذي تحبه مع معرفتك بنقط القوة والضعف في حياته، وتعرف جيداً بأن الحب لن يغير شخصيته الأساسية أو عاداته، أو أساليب تصرفاته أو مميزاته الشخصية.
* إن شخصـــية المرء قبل الزواج ستبقى كما هي بعـــده، وهــــذه الحقيـقـــة تســـاعدك على اختيار الشريك الذي يتناسب مع الصورة التى رسمتها في ذهنك إذ أنه سيبقى بنفس صفاته بعد الزواج كما كان قبله.
الذي يعرف كيف يتعامل مع الجنس الآخر، الذي يعرف كيف يشاركك آلامك كما يشاركك مساراتك.
الذي يعرف كيف يعالج المواقف الصعبة بهدوء وحكمة. الذي يحب الإنســــان الداخلي فيك أكثر من حبه لجمالك الخارجي. وأهم من هذا كله الذي يشاركك إيمانك وحبك، وخدمتك للرب يسوع فاديك، وفي عبارة واحدة فإن المؤمن الذي يصلح ليك هو الذي (يسير في نفس طريقك) مع المسيح.​​*
*انتوا لوأي حد فيكوا اتعرض للموقف ده
بنت او ولد؟؟؟
ماذا ستفعل​*


----------



## +SwEetY KoKeY+ (8 فبراير 2009)

*الحب ده مكنش المفروض يبتدى من الاول ازاى احب واحد من غير دينى وبيكون تفكيره مخالف لتفكيرى نهائى وطبعا مع الحياه هتكتشف الاختلافات دى اكيد وغير كده الولاد هيتكتبوا باسمه وياخدوا ديانته ولما تعملى الفرح هتعمليه فين والاعياد بتاعتنا هتعيد معاه ولا معانا والصيام كله مختلف تماما مافيش اى توافق فى الجواز من واحد من غير دينى
ميرسى جدا لانه موضوع مهم ومنتشر جدااااااااااا​*


----------



## zezza (8 فبراير 2009)

سلام المسيح يا جوجو :big32:

بص يا جوجو الحب قدر و شر لابد منه مادام مش ناذر حياتك للبتولية 
و على راى سمير غانم اتجوزت او ما اتجوزتش فى الحالتين هتندم ههههههههه
الواحد مش بايده يحب مين و ما يحبش مين علشان الانسان بيحب بقلبه بس 

لكن لو انا عايزة امشى صح و بطريقة ترضى ربنا لازم اعرف ان اخرة حبى ده لازم تنتهى بجواز مباركه اهلى و ربنا قبل الكل 
فلازم من الاول الجم قلبى و اقوله ستوب  .... و احكم عقلى قبل قلبى.. اه صحيح هنجرح و اتعب و يجيلى اكتئاب خصوصا لو كان ده اول حب فى حياتى و كان مسيطر عليا خالص بس انا انجرح لوحدى ولا اخليش دمعة واحدة تنزل من عين امى ولا اخلى ابويا ماشى راسه فى الارض ولا اخويا عينه مكسورة و اوقف حال اخواتى البنات ولا اعمل مشاكل لكنيستى 

اللى بيتجوزه من غير اهل دينهم بيكونوا منتهى الانانية يهتموا بنفسهم بس ولا يهمهم غيرهم
و بعدين يعنى هو من قلة شباب و بنات المسيح هروح ادور على حد من برة احبه طب ما احنا عندنا ولاد المسيح و كلهم زى الفل 

معلش انا عارفة انى طولت بس احب اقول حاجة كمان يا ريت الاهالى و الاباء و الخدام  يحاولوا يضموا ولادنا للكنيسة فى بنات و شباب كتير مش يعرفوا طريق الكنيسة ولا ليهم اصحاب مسيحيين و اهلهم مش حلويين معاهم علشان كدة بيخرجوا برة  .......يا ريت كلنا نقرب و نخاف على بعضينا علشان على الاقل يبقى قضينا على السبب اللى بيخلى الشباب يبص لبرة و يغريه عدو الخير

سلام يا جوجو​


----------



## BishoRagheb (8 فبراير 2009)

*مووووضوع رائع ياجوجو
بس دي فعلا مشكلة جامدة جدا
بتحصل
وربنا يرحمنا
ويبعد عن كل ولاده الشيطان
وتجاربه
ولازم نقرب من ربنا دايما عشان 
نقدر نواجه المشاكل​*


----------



## kalimooo (8 فبراير 2009)

التقاليد غير 

المجتمع  غير

الاولاد سيعتنقوا اي دين

انما في حل لو اعتنقة الدين المسيحي بعد دراسة واقتناع

ممكن

شكرااااااااا اخي جوجو

موضوع جميل جداااا

سلام المسيح


----------



## sony_33 (8 فبراير 2009)

اثبت وجودى فى الموضوع ولى تعليق مرة اخرى
شكرا​


----------



## GogoRagheb (9 فبراير 2009)

swety koky girl قال:


> *الحب ده مكنش المفروض يبتدى من الاول ازاى احب واحد من غير دينى وبيكون تفكيره مخالف لتفكيرى نهائى وطبعا مع الحياه هتكتشف الاختلافات دى اكيد وغير كده الولاد هيتكتبوا باسمه وياخدوا ديانته ولما تعملى الفرح هتعمليه فين والاعياد بتاعتنا هتعيد معاه ولا معانا والصيام كله مختلف تماما مافيش اى توافق فى الجواز من واحد من غير دينى
> ميرسى جدا لانه موضوع مهم ومنتشر جدااااااااااا​*



*فعلا يا كوكي
عندك حق
لكن ياريت الموضوع يجى على كده وبس 
ده كفاية صورتها قدام الناس 
ومع العلم 
هذه الفتاة اذا وقعت فى مشكله ستجد هذا الشاب
اول من يتخلى عنها.................
ياريت كل الفتيات يبقوا اصدقاء مع اسرهم ومع اب الاعتراف لأنه هو اكيد اكتر الناس خوف على مصالحهم.
وشكرا ليكى يا كوكى على مرورك.*


----------



## GogoRagheb (9 فبراير 2009)

zezza قال:


> سلام المسيح يا جوجو :big32:
> 
> بص يا جوجو الحب قدر و شر لابد منه مادام مش ناذر حياتك للبتولية
> و على راى سمير غانم اتجوزت او ما اتجوزتش فى الحالتين هتندم ههههههههه
> ...



*اولا : انا اشكرك يا zezzy على مرورك ..
ثانيا : انا اؤيدك فى رأيك ان الحب ليس بيد الأنسان ،  لكن الحب لازم يبقى بالعقل قبل ان يكون 
بالقلب .
ثالثا : القلب احيانا يكون غير دقيق فى بعض الاشياء وزى مابيقولوا ( القلب بيدق ) مع اول موقف انسانى يكون من شخص فيصور القلب للبنت او الولد ان هذا الشخص فعل هذا من دافع الحب.
رابعا : الاسرة من ادرى الجهات خوفا على مصلحة الشاب او الفتاه فلا يجب ان يتعارض الحب مع توجيهات الاسرة وحتى وان كانت الاسرة على موقف خاطىء فيجب على الشاب او الفتاه اللجوء للكنيسة واب الاعتراف .
خامسا : انت عندك حق فعلا لأن مش من قلة الشباب او الفتيات المسيحين ندور على حد من بره.
سادسا : معظم الفتيات او الشباب من يفعل هكذا يكون بسبب :
أ - التدنى فى المستوى الاقتصادى وضيق المعيشة .
ب_ فراغ النفس من الداخل لعدم قراءة الكتب المقدسة والكتاب المقدس الذى هو دستور الحياه المسيحية والسيد المسيح قد اوضح قيمة الزواج فى انه شركة بين الزوجين بمباركة الكنيسة التى هى تمثل وجود الله .
سابعا واخيرا : نلاحظ ان فى طقس الزواج ما يدل على ان حفل الزواج (الاكليل) جزء مهم بداية بالدخول الى الكنيسة حتى انصراف العروسين كما ان الكاهن يقوم بتقديم النصائح للعروسين تساعدهم فى الحياة الزوجية .........
شكرا لمرورك. *


----------



## GogoRagheb (9 فبراير 2009)

bishoragheb قال:


> *مووووضوع رائع ياجوجو
> بس دي فعلا مشكلة جامدة جدا
> بتحصل
> وربنا يرحمنا
> ...



*شكرا ليك يا بيشو على مرورك
وياريت كلنا نرفع صلاه من اجل كل اولاد ربنا الباعدين عن حظيرته*


----------



## GogoRagheb (9 فبراير 2009)

كليمو قال:


> التقاليد غير
> 
> المجتمع  غير
> 
> ...



*شكرا ليك يا كليمو على مرورك
وانا اتفق معاك فى جزء الذى يعوق الارتباط بينهما 
اما بالنسبة لأن يصبح الشخص ( شاب او فتاه ) مسيحى فهذا يجب ان يكون فى انه اقتنع بمبادىء المسيحية لا من اجل ان يتزوج
شكرا ليك ونورت الموضوع*


----------



## GogoRagheb (9 فبراير 2009)

sony_33 قال:


> اثبت وجودى فى الموضوع ولى تعليق مرة اخرى
> شكرا​



*نورت يا باشا الموضوع 
وانا فى انتظار تعليقك.*


----------



## جيلان (9 فبراير 2009)

*الحب اه مش بايد حد بس زى ما قال البابا شنودة من شروط المرافقة الموافقة*
*وبعدين فى حاجة بعملها هو الاستوب بمعنى لما بنت تشوف ولد خاطب او متجوز بتعتبريه اخوكى من اول لحظة تشوفيه يعنى متديش لنفسك فرصة تفكرى فى حاجة زى كدى اصلا*
*نفس النظام مع المسلم لو برمجنا نفسنا على كدة اكنه مش موجود اصلا وبعدين دول بلطجية كلهم اصلا مش عارفة بيتحب فيهم اي دول*
*عموما زيزو قال حاجة عجبتنى ان مفروض كلنا نقرب من بعض منخليش بناتنا ولا ولادنا يروحوا برة ويتزلوا لانى شفت مواقف كتير اوى منهم فى الكلية واخرتها وحشة هتتزلى وهتتعاملى معاملة منيلة من اهله وهيشغلوكى خدامة عندهم وهيقولو سابت دينها وبردوا هنخلى اهلنا وشهم فى الارض*

*الموقف فكرنى ببنت بعتت للبابا شنودة تقله يا سيدنا انا خادمة فى الكنيسة وقريبة جدا من ربنا ومع ذلك بحب شاب مسلم*
*قلها يابنتى فى كذا حاجة *
*اولا انتى لو ارتبطى بيه هل هتقدرى تسيبى اهلك وبيتك وكنيستك الى اتربيتى فيها*
*كمان هتضيعى فرص الجواز لاخواتك*
*كمان الاطفال هيطلعوا على اى دين*
*يابنتى اعقلى وبعدين هو يعنى من قلة الاولاد المسيحيين اهه عندك هنا فى الكنيسة دلؤتى الفين واد او تلت الاف ههههههههههههههه*

*بجد البابا شنودة عسل ربنا يخليهلنا*
*شكرا يا جوجو للموضوع الرائع ده *


----------



## BishoRagheb (9 فبراير 2009)

جيلان قال:


> *الحب اه مش بايد حد بس زى ما قال البابا شنودة من شروط المرافقة الموافقة*
> *وبعدين فى حاجة بعملها هو الاستوب بمعنى لما بنت تشوف ولد خاطب او متجوز بتعتبريه اخوكى من اول لحظة تشوفيه يعنى متديش لنفسك فرصة تفكرى فى حاجة زى كدى اصلا*
> *نفس النظام مع المسلم لو برمجنا نفسنا على كدة اكنه مش موجود اصلا وبعدين دول بلطجية كلهم اصلا مش عارفة بيتحب فيهم اي دول*
> *عموما زيزو قال حاجة عجبتنى ان مفروض كلنا نقرب من بعض منخليش بناتنا ولا ولادنا يروحوا برة ويتزلوا لانى شفت مواقف كتير اوى منهم فى الكلية واخرتها وحشة هتتزلى وهتتعاملى معاملة منيلة من اهله وهيشغلوكى خدامة عندهم وهيقولو سابت دينها وبردوا هنخلى اهلنا وشهم فى الارض*
> ...



*فعلا ياجيجي
كلام البابا شنودة مناسب جدا
جدا
وبعدين فعلا من قلة الولاد
لكن البت بتبص تحت رجليها
والكلام المعسول اللي بيتقال
مبتبصش لبعدين

مش عارف​*


----------



## GogoRagheb (11 فبراير 2009)

*شكرا ليكى يا جيلان 
اسعدنى مرورك واشتراكك
فى موضوعى
وربنا يخليلنا البابا شنودة 
شمعة القرن العشرين*


----------



## GogoRagheb (12 فبراير 2009)

*اه بالمناسبة ياريت كلنا نصلى للبابا شنودة عشان ربنا يشفيه*


----------



## جيلان (12 فبراير 2009)

*ربنا معاه ويشفيه ويطمنا عليه ببركة العدرا و القديسين*


----------



## SALVATION (12 فبراير 2009)

_



أننا لا نقدر أن نبني سعادتنا على أشلاء سعادة غيرنا،​

أنقر للتوسيع...

موضوع فى منتها الروعه يا جوجو
تسلم ايدك
مشكوووووووووووور​_


----------



## GogoRagheb (12 فبراير 2009)

.تونى.تون. قال:


> _
> موضوع فى منتها الروعه يا جوجو
> تسلم ايدك
> مشكوووووووووووور​_



*شكرا لمرورك يا معلم تونى
ونورت الموضوع يا مان
اسعدتنى مشاركتك
وياريت ماتحرمنميش منها *


----------



## st athanasius (13 فبراير 2009)

*مشلاقيه كلام اقوله
لانه ميصحش اساسا ايه بنت بتحب شاب من دين اخر دى كمان
هى من قله شباب المسيحيين لما تفكر فى حد من دين اخر
ربنا يرحمنا 
شكرا ليك*


----------



## طالب بركه2 (13 فبراير 2009)

من احب اب او ام اكثر منى فلا يستحقنى 
الحب ده حب فاشل من كل الاتجاهات


----------



## GeGE Kerolles (13 فبراير 2009)

*:big32:هااااااااااااااااااااااااااااى جوجو*

*فى البدايه *
*اولا ده مش حب ..دى مراهقه والموضوع يسيط دى طفله عمرها 14 سنه وده شاب عرف يستغل طفولتها*
*لا الحب ممكن يبدا من 18 و19 سنه فيما فوق لكن اقل من كده ده مش حب ابدا*

*:download:وهى لو فكرت شويه هتعرف حاجه مهمه جدا هى*
*ات الى بيحبو بعض يشبهو نقطتين فى دائره ومركزها هو الله مش هيعرفو يحبو بعض بجد غير لو اتجه الاثنين نحو المركز ..الله.. *
*وماتنفعش دائر بمركزين*
*وما ينفعش اتنين يحبو بعد والهم مش واحد*
*لان الله هو الى بينمى علاقه الحب دى ولازم الاتنين يكونو مشين على خط روحى واحد*
* وشكــــــــــــــــــــــــــــــــــــــــــــرا يا جوجو على الموضوع ده:big37:*


----------



## GogoRagheb (14 فبراير 2009)

st athanasius قال:


> *مشلاقيه كلام اقوله
> لانه ميصحش اساسا ايه بنت بتحب شاب من دين اخر دى كمان
> هى من قله شباب المسيحيين لما تفكر فى حد من دين اخر
> ربنا يرحمنا
> شكرا ليك*



*شكرا ليكى جدا على مرورك
ومشاركتك
وانت فعلا عندك حق لأن دى ظاهرة
غريبة وجديدة وخطيرة
وعواقبها سيئة جدا
شكرا ليكى مرة اخرى*


----------



## GogoRagheb (14 فبراير 2009)

طالب بركه2 قال:


> من احب اب او ام اكثر منى فلا يستحقنى
> الحب ده حب فاشل من كل الاتجاهات



*شكرا ليك جدا
على مرورك ومشاركتك
اسعدنى دخولك الموضوع*


----------



## GogoRagheb (14 فبراير 2009)

gege kerolles قال:


> *:big32:هااااااااااااااااااااااااااااى جوجو*
> 
> *فى البدايه *
> *اولا ده مش حب ..دى مراهقه والموضوع يسيط دى طفله عمرها 14 سنه وده شاب عرف يستغل طفولتها*
> ...



1*- سلام المسيح معك يا اختى .
2-هو الموضوع ممكن يبتدى بداية بسيطة ممكن من نظرة واحدة لكن زى ماقولت عواقبه تبقى سيئة جدا جدا جدا 
لأنها ستؤدى للارتداددددددددددددددد.
3- وانا اتفق معك تمام الاتفاق فى ان العلاقة بين اى اتنين لازم ثالثهم يكون الله بأن يكونوا الاتنين من دين واحد ( المسيحية ) .
4- شكرا لمشاركتك الجميلة 
وارجو ان يحوز الموضوع اعجاب الاعضاء والمشرفين
ربنا يبارك حياتك
*


----------



## Dona Nabil (15 فبراير 2009)

*موضوع جميل ومهم يا جوجو
 ربنا يحمى ولاده وبناته من اخطار الحب الزائف اللى اشد اضراره انه بيبعدنا عن حضن المسيح
ميرسى وفى انتظار المزيد من المواضيع  الهامه *


----------



## GogoRagheb (15 فبراير 2009)

dona nabil قال:


> *موضوع جميل ومهم يا جوجو
> ربنا يحمى ولاده وبناته من اخطار الحب الزائف اللى اشد اضراره انه بيبعدنا عن حضن المسيح
> ميرسى وفى انتظار المزيد من المواضيع  الهامه *



*شكرا لمشاركتك
ومرورك يا اختى
العزيزة
الرب يباركك*


----------



## GogoRagheb (17 فبراير 2009)

*ياريت كلنا نصلى من اجل كل من فى هذه الضيقة*


----------

